# Patent: In Camera Focus Stacking and Image Stabilization



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 3, 2018)

```
Here’s an interesting patent from Canon uncovered by <a href="https://www.canonnews.com/canon-patent-application-on-focus-stacking-and-image-stabilization">Canon News</a>.</p>
<p>This application details in camera focus stacking and the effect of image stabilization during the multiple exposures required to do the stacking. The area of concern for R&D is how to deal with the possibility of the plane of focus shifting because of camera shake, and how to calculate the amount of shift during various degrees of camera shake.</p>
<p>In camera focus stacking could be a great feature for Canon shooters.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## hkenneth (May 3, 2018)

That would be a bless for macro photographers.


----------



## scyrene (May 3, 2018)

Every little helps, and it's good to see this sort of thing potentially becoming more widespread - but of course the lens that benefits most from focus stacking, the MP-E, is one that can't ever benefit from this.


----------



## Mikehit (May 3, 2018)

Why is it a problem? Given the whole point behind focus stacking is adjusting the distance between sensor and point of focus, the software would take care of this as part of its algorithm.


----------



## nchoh (May 3, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Why is it a problem? Given the whole point behind focus stacking is adjusting the distance between sensor and point of focus, the software would take care of this as part of its algorithm.



Not a problem, you just have to "calculate the amount of shift during various degrees of camera shake".


----------



## nchoh (May 3, 2018)

Just saw the Canon News article. Figure 4B looked like quad pixel.


----------



## CanonGrunt (May 3, 2018)

I would guess that parts of this would end up in the cinema side as part of the next generation of DPAF as well. Looks like some of this would apply anyway.


----------



## SkynetTX (May 3, 2018)

Finally some interesting idea from Canon but I'm not sure if in-camera focus stacking using sensor shifting is possible for very small subjects (weevils) or very high magnification (2x or higher).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 3, 2018)

I like to hand hold close photos, this sounds useful. Focus stacking software can't adjust easily to camera movement, it can only deal with the images you capture. On a tripod, it's not a issue, but hand held, you may not have captured the intended series of shots with incremental distances because you moved the camera slightly between shots.

Even if you move the camera, in camera focus stacking would be useful, and I'd expect that the individual shots would be available in raw for external processing as well.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 3, 2018)

CanonGrunt said:


> I would guess that parts of this would end up in the cinema side as part of the next generation of DPAF as well. Looks like some of this would apply anyway.



I'm having a hard time understanding how the camera could do Cinema video with focus stacking, and say 25 frames stacked for each frame of the video. It would mean 750 fps to get a 30 fps video, and a super computer.

All future DSLR's, except the bottom of the line units will be DPAF. that would have no impact on focus stacking that I could envision. The dual pixel output option of the 5D MK IV does not change focus enough to be useful for focus stacking from my experiments.


----------



## styoda (May 5, 2018)

This is already out there, does the same thing and only takes a second or two to take multiple shots.

http://www.heliconsoft.com/heliconsoft-products/helicon-fb-tube/

I use it and it's perfect, comes with the Helicon software as well.


----------



## Zeidora (May 5, 2018)

Olympus Tough TG series already has that. Works ok with the 5 or 7 frames it gives you. Better than nothing, but a far cry from proper stacking with a couple hundred frames.


----------



## ejenner (May 6, 2018)

How about we start with in-camera focus racking like ML offers so we can take the shots in the first place without being tethered to a computer?

While you are at it, just add some of the other ML abilities (even if you don't want to add raw video and the like).


----------



## CanonGrunt (May 7, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> CanonGrunt said:
> 
> 
> > I would guess that parts of this would end up in the cinema side as part of the next generation of DPAF as well. Looks like some of this would apply anyway.
> ...



I might be thinking of something else...


----------

